# I will fish no more, forever.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I can no longer harm my aquatic brethren with hooks and line. 

They are born of the same god - we are not at all that different. 

I just can't. 

I'm dating a Peta chick -

She's effing hot!!!!!


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I would never, ever give up a hobby I loved for a woman. I will be buried in my project car with all my fishing gear inside.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Elgreco said:


> I would never, ever give up a hobby I loved for a woman. I will be buried in my project car with all my fishing gear inside.


/Hangs head in shame. 



But, she's got her own place AND NO KIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)




----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK Pete, calm down now and don't do something insane. We really need to see a picture of this  effing hot Peta chick that got you HOOKED.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG!! P.... Whipped by a Peta chick! Does she have hairy leggs too!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine said the same thing 30 years ago,stop or I am going to leave. Told her damn I am gonna miss you, lock the door when you leave please.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

don't fall for it.......


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catman said:


> OK Pete, calm down now and don't do something insane. We really need to see a picture of this  effing hot Peta chick that got you HOOKED.


Never mind Pete. I found her.







I can see why she has her own place and no kids.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a looker!!

I can see why you haven't been posting.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. She looks marvellous.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

She a bit lopsided. Does she have a tendency to walk in circles?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I know she's hairy, but at least she doesn't like American Idol.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

WOW, she is *HOT !!! Your right............Time to give it up.*


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

1


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I can no longer harm my aquatic brethren with hooks and line.
> 
> They are born of the same god - we are not at all that different.
> 
> ...



I see your point and I completely agree with you, 100%. 

In fact, you deserve to be punished for the torment that you have caused to all of these aquatic creatures. 

Therefore, you must immediately pack up all of your "instruments of destruction" and ship them to me ( at your cost, naturally, for further atonement ) immediately ! 

PM me and I'll give you the address to send them to !

Trust me ... You'll feel so much better after all those rods and reels are gone and you no longer have to look at them !


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Stinky Pete ... the winter doldrums make you loco dude, so you should "winter over" in the Keys or Central America ... it will make you feel better and you can kill and eat lots of fish ... and your woman would like it there too


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Stinky_Pete said:


> /Hangs head in shame.
> 
> 
> 
> But, she's got her own place AND NO KIDS!!!!!!!



You sir, have low standards. I require all my women to have jobs. How else will I get beer?


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I had to check the date. Yep, it is almost Christmas, not the first day in April. Man card revoked.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

PETA -People Eating Tasty Animals - she should be ok with you eating fish - is she into oral sex ?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

RocknReds said:


> PETA -People Eating Tasty Animals - she should be ok with you eating fish - is she into oral sex ?


oh no you didn't! :spam:


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Beat me to it. 


ez2cdave said:


> I see your point and I completely agree with you, 100%.
> 
> In fact, you deserve to be punished for the torment that you have caused to all of these aquatic creatures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Less competition.....thanks chum. 

Ps. Forgot the p at the end.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I now must remove my shoes in the house to avoid killing dust-mites.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

....just splattered my drink all over the ipad screen.....


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> But, she's got her own place AND NO KIDS!!!!!!!


You sure she hasn't been trying to have a horse?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://www.peta.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/PETAjoannaFURTRIM72.jpg


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

^^^ lmao!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete I take it all back. She is effin hot. Does she have a twin sister?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that there made me laugh


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker01 said:


> Now that there made me laugh


Me too and just in time for winter - face warmer!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> pete i take it all back. She is effin hot. Does she have a twin sister?


wtf???


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nothing a pair of shears and a little wax can't handle.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I can still hunt for sinkers and loose hooks at the pier ... that is ALMOST like fishing, right? 

Sorry guys - Peg Bundy gets more action than me - I can't leave her and I must obey. 

Otherwise, no more "dangling my worm," if you know what I mean....


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

when I turned 16 years old, and started to get a steady girlfriend - - - - 
my father told me . . . there was this dog that crossed the rail road tracks,
he stopped to smell a spot on the tracks where a girl dog had peed . . . 
then, the train came whizzing by, the dog darted out from the tracks but not
fast enough . . . the train's wheel cut off part of his tail . . . he quickly turned around
to see what happened and another wheel cut off his head. so sad, so very sad . . . 

The moral to this story is . . . don't loose your head over a piece of tail !!!

LOL LOL LOL
and my wife told me that if I don't stop fishing ....... she is going to DIVORCE ME and LEAVE !!
That was 5 years ago - - - I do miss her cooking.:fishing: fish on, Pete, FISH ON !!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> ..........Otherwise, no more "dangling my worm," if you know what I mean....


Well Pete, guess it depends on what kind of worm you're dangling. Some prey like meal worms, some like little red wigglers, some like bloods and some only like giant night crawlers.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BarefootJohnny said:


> when I turned 16 years old, and started to get a steady girlfriend - - - -
> my father told me . . . there was this dog that crossed the rail road tracks,
> he stopped to smell a spot on the tracks where a girl dog had peed . . .
> then, the train came whizzing by, the dog darted out from the tracks but not
> ...


I love it. Great lesson to be learned there.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Apparently there are lot of lonely fisherman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

come on guys, this is a family site. how are you going to go post such filthy stuff.


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow haha I moved to MN and love the ice fishing. 
Man wheres the fish pics?? peta lady? haha
Hey stinky pete, just remember their is a reason why she's still single and has no kids. 
Goodluck, 
I love MN ice fishing, but I miss the smell of salt water. I'll never stop fishing


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> come on guys, this is a family site. how are you going to go post such filthy stuff.


Filth is only in the mind of the reader. Some of our comments may be a little off color in a light hearted way but certainly not filth as you call it. Makes one wonder where you have your mind.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

catman said:


> Filth is only in the mind of the reader. Some of our comments may be a little off color in a light hearted way but certainly not filth as you call it. Makes one wonder where you have your mind.


I was referring to that picture of the topless PETA badgerette. I would never post such filth on a family site, lol (if you still aren't getting it, the link I posted was to that picture - sometimes you just have to spell it out for people...). :beer:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> I was referring to that picture of the topless PETA badgerette. I would never post such filth on a family site, lol (if you still aren't getting it, the link I posted was to that picture - sometimes you just have to spell it out for people...). :beer:


Husky to me porn is filth. I can see where the pic of the PETA badgerette may not be suitable for kids but it's a far cry from what they see on TV and video games.


----------

